# ICS Face Effects Development?



## crackmulah (Jan 8, 2012)

hey all
im loving the new face effect features in ICS. im just disappointed you cant access them in photo mode. maybe someone can do somthing about this.
anyway, i would really like to begin making my own face effects for ICS devices. 
on iOS these can be very easily created using QuartzComposer(which I love and is entirely amazing). Has anyone figured out how we can create them for android? Id like to do it with as little coding as possible. Much like quartz composer would be. Lets start a discussion about how we are gonna do this!!


----------

